# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Unregistered User

## harrylaos

Υπαρχει ενας γειτονας μου που δεν εχει κανει εγγραφη στο wind και εχει εξω στο μπαλκονι της 6οροφης πολυκατοικιας του εδω και 3 μηνες το grid που κοιταζει προς Warhawk. Θα ηθελα να μαθω Πως μπορω να επικοινωνησω μαζι του με φιλικο τροπο οπως επισης παλι με φιλικο τροπο να του πω οδηγιες χρησης. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι συνδεδεμενος σε καποιον κομβο χωρις να ειναι εγγεγραμενος εδω?

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

για να εχει grid το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να εχει συνενοειθει με το Γιαννη και να γνωριζει τα κολπα anyway

εσενα σε ενοχλει σε κατι? θορυβο κλπ?

τελος ναι ειναι δυνατον να μην ειναι γραμενος στη wind να ειναι συγγενης του φιλος του whatever στο χερι του κομβουχου ειναι πως χειριζεται τους πελατες του 

οτιδηποτε αλλο θες να ρωτησεις εδω ειμαστε

----------


## JollyRoger

φυσικά και μπορεί να είναι client χωρίς να φαίνεται πουθενά...

το μόνο που συνδέει την καταχώρηση με την πραγματικότητα είναι η καλή θέληση του εκάστοτε κομβούχου...

το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να μιλήσεις και να συνεννοηθείς με τον κομβούχο...


εννοείται το οτι βλέπεις μια grid δεν σημαίνει τπτ... μπορεί να πέρνει internet απο το φίλο του απέναντι..

----------


## harrylaos

Δεν μου αρεσει απλως το γεγονος πως μπορει να ειναι συνδεδεμενος σε κομβο του awmn και να εχει συνδεση ενω ο ιδιος δεν ειναι registered στην wind. Αμα λεει ο Κομβος ταδε εχει 5 clients και στην ουσια ειναι 25 πως να περιμενω να συνδεθω? Πως να του πω εγω να φτιαξουμε bb λινκς με αλλους μιας και ειμαστε 10 μετρα αποσταση ενω αυτος δεν ειναι registered? Ειναι νομιζω λιγο κακοβουλο απο μερους του.

----------


## yorgos

::  ενώ εσύ που κρύβεις το δικό σου node-ID με ask το κάνεις καλόβουλα  ::   :: 


Εδώ γίνονται Σόδομα και Γόμορρα, εκεί κόλλησες εσύ? (κι ας έχεις ίσως δίκιο)


Κάνε αυτό που είπαν οι προλαλήσαντες και θα βρεθεί μία λύση

----------


## harrylaos

@yorgos:Δεν ξερω αν γινονται Σοδομα και Γομορα. Οποιος θελει να μαθει ποιο ειναι το node id μου ας με ρωτησει. Σιγα μην δωσω και τα κλειδια του σπιτιου μου και να του πω περνα οταν θα λειπω.Τελος παντων.

Το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι κατι πρεπει να γινει με αυτην την κατασταση.
Τουλαχιστον να μου πεταξει ενα καλωδιο κατ 5. Να μπει στην wind. Να ερθει σε επικοινωνια μαζι μου.Κατι επιτελους.
Αμα ηταν να βαζει ο καθενας μια κεραια στο μπαλκονι και να κανει οτι θελει και να λεει ειμαι μερος του συνολου τοτε παει....
Δηλαδη αν πραγματικα ειναι πχ σε ενα backbone 15 clients αντι για 5 που λεει η wind? Θα ψαχνω εγω γιατι δεν μπορω να συνδεθω σε εναν που ειναι 200 μετρα μακρυα μου? Το θεωρω αδικια.

----------


## fengi1

Δε καταλαβαινω την λογικη σου. Νομιζω εισαι σε λαθος δρομο.

Εσυ δε θες να δειξεις που εισαι, αλλα ο αλλος να δειξει . 
Και δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικα καθε κεραια που κοιταει καπου να συνδεεται στο δυκτιο. 

Εσυ προσπαθεις να συνδεθεις σε συγκεκριμενο κομβο και δεν μπορεις ?
Αν ειναι ετσι απλα ψαξε εναλλακτικη λυση , καποιον αλλο κομβο κοντα σου.
Μπορει ο συγκεκριμενος κομβος να κρινει πως δε μπορει να σηκωσει αλλους client .
H στην τελικη , να μην θελει να βαλει αλλους. 
Δεν τον υποχρεωνει κανεις να βαλει.

----------


## harrylaos

Μα δεν προκειτε περι τον κομβουχο.
Προκειτε περι ανοργανωσιας του client. Το γεγονος οτι καποτε που ειχα κανει σκαν επιανα 13-15 σημα και τωρα με δυσκολια 7. Προσπαθησα επανηλημενα να συνδεθω μαζι με Warhawk, μιλησαμε μεσω email μου εδωσε ips και τα σχετικα και δεν μπορεσα να συνδεθω.Αυτο δεν λεει κατι? Τοποθετουμε τις συντεταγμενες στην wind για να ξερουμε ποιος ειναι που και ποιος συνδεεται που.
Εγω τουλαχιστον εκανα τον κοπο να βαλω τις συντεταγμενες μου στην wind ενω ο γειτονας δεν εκανε κανενα κοπο. Του ειπε καποιος παρε αυτα γυρνατα γυρω γυρω και συνδεσου σε οποιον μπορεις. Ετσι πρεπει να γινεται? Αν ο γειτονας τα εχει βαλει στο full τοτε τι κανω? Εχω προσπαθησει να συνδεθω με πολλους κομβους αλλα οι περισσοτεροι ηταν μακρυα απο Ανω Πατησσια με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να συνδεθω. Παραδειγματα ειναι οι κομβουχοι Αταραχος, Κλαραμπελ, Νταμν. 

Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ειναι λαθος η λογικη μου?
Πηρε grid. Την εστρεψε προς το νταμαρι. Φαινεται οτι ειναι ΟΛΟΙΔΙΑ με την δικη μου και την εχει στρεψει προς τον Warhawk. Ιντερνετ μπορει να παρει και χωρις grid. Το ασυρματο ρουτερ μου το εχω ανοικτο για ολους. *Αποκλειεται* να μην το ειδε σε σκαν. 

Τι επιλογες εχω για να συνενοηθω με τον γειτονα?
Εχει ξανατυχει σε κανεναν?

ΥΓ.Πιο κοντινος ορατος κομβος απο τον Warhawk δεν υπαρχει.
ΥΓ2. Το node id μου για οποιον ενδιαφερεται να δει ειναι το 11924 και ο γειτονας ειναι ακριβως πανω στο γραμμα Δ της λεξης/οδου Ορφανιδου. (Δηλαδη ακριβως μπροστα μου οταν κοιταω Warhawk)

----------


## fengi1

Απο οτι καταλαβα λες πως το οτι δε μπορεις να συνδεθεις φταιει η κεραια του γειτονα σου που σε παρεμβαλει. 
Δε ξερω. Ας μας πουν οι ποιο ειδικοι σε τεχνικα θεματα αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο.

Σε εμενα παντως , απο την περιοχη σου και ισως ποιο μακρυα , ειχε συνδεθει καποιος που εβρισκε μονο το δικο μου ΑΡ. Αναμεσα απο 2 πολυκατοικιες απο οτι μου ειπε. Τον εχω χασει τωρα και κατι μερες. Μαλλον διακοπες ειναι.

Δε δοκιμαζεις αν βλεπεις το ΑΡ μου ; Το wind δειχνει 4 χιλιομετρα και οπτικη. Αν δεν σε κοβει τιποτα προς τα εδω θα το πιασεις.

----------


## JB172

@harrylaos
Από ότι είδα, o WaRhAwK δεν έχει dchp στο Ap του.
Τώρα θα μιλήσω χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο (χωρίς παρεξήγηση WaRhAwK, έτσι?)

Ρωτησέ τον κομβούχο (αν σου απαντήσει) αν οι δηλωμένοι clients είναι όλοι και όλοι αυτοί που συνδέονται στο AP του. Ας δει από τις MAC addresses σε ποιούς έχει δώσει IPs και είναι δηλωμένοι στο wind και ποιοί δεν είναι, και ας τους στείλει ένα φιλικό pm, για να δηλωθούν.

Λογικά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει στον κόμβο του.
Είθισται να δηλώνουμε τα στοιχεία του κόμβου στo wind.
Αν δεν τα δηλώσει κάποιος, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.

Αν είστε όπως λες στην ίδια ευθεία προς τον WaRhAwK, σίγουρα έχετε θόρυβο.

----------


## harrylaos

> @harrylaos
> Από ότι είδα, o WaRhAwK δεν έχει dchp στο Ap του.
> Τώρα θα μιλήσω χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο (χωρίς παρεξήγηση WaRhAwK, έτσι?)


Ο Warhawk μου εστειλε αρχικο μυνημα πως παιζει DHCP και επειτα απο ψαξιμο μου ειπε να παρω static ips. Mου εδωσε να διαλεξω 3.

ip 10.23.28.107-108-109
mask 255.255.255.192
dg 10.23.28.65
dns 10.23.28.1

Εβαλα οτι μου εδωσε και σαν αποτελεσμα δεν υπηρχε καποιο ουσιωδεις.
Κανενα Ping Response, ARP -A δεν εβγαζε κλαςς Α και οτιδιποτε αλλο και να προσπαθουσα το ιδιο φανταζομαι θα μου εβγαζε.
Ακολουθησα τις οδηγιες του περι κεντραρισματος αλλα πανω απο 7 δεν πιανω. Οπτικη επαφη εχω γιατι στις φωτος που εχει στο προφιλ βλεπω την ταρατσα μου.Το θεμα ειναι πως πλεον στο σκαν δεν μου δειχνει πολλα αποτελεσματα.
Σχεδον κανενα μερικες φορες. Συνηθως επιανα 2 pirelli, 1 speedtouch, Εμενα, και 1 vivodi +Vaggos13(μαλλον ανακλαση ~10) +Warhawk.

Θα ερθω σε επαφη με τον Γιαννη αποψε μεσω email αλλα ειναι στρατο οποτε δεν ξερω να θα απαντησει συντομα.

----------


## dti

Με τί εξοπλισμό προσπαθείς να συνδεθείς; Αν θες γράψε αναλυτικά μήπως και δεν έχεις τα κατάλληλα υλικά. Επίσης, αν μπορείς βγάλε μια φωτογραφία της grid που λες κι ανέβασέ την εδώ. Υπάρχει περίπτωση όντως να παρεμβάλει, ειδικά αν είναι καμιά Stella...

----------


## harrylaos

εχω την Equinox 2.4GHz 24dBi Die Cast Grid N Male pigtail απο aerial.net


```
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info.php?cPath=35_40&products_id=323
```

και Κλασσικο AP το ovislink5460 v2.

Και επειδη παρακολουθω τις κινησεις του γειτονα εχω 2 φωτος που δειχνουν 2 διφορετικες θεσεις του grid στο μπαλκονι.

----------


## harrylaos

Θελω να τονισω πως το feedhorn ειναι σιδερενιο στην "μυτη" και οχι πλαστικο οπως το δικο μου.

----------


## ALTAiR

Εγώ αυτό που δε μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι τo εξής:
Τι σε νοιάζει τι κάνει ο άλλος αφού προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον δεν έχει αποδειχτεί ότι σε επηρεάζει κάπως. Απλά υποθέτεις. Όπως προαναφέρθηκε μπορεί να κάνει κανά scan που και που έτσι και να μην είναι καπου συνδεδεμένο καν. Μπορεί όντως να μοιράζεται κάποια dsl με κανά φιίλο του όπως προαναφέρθηκε. 

Κάνε ένα scan, δείξε μας τα αποτελέσματα του(προτίμησε το netstumbler αν είσαι με windows).
Μετά πες μας τις ρυθμίσεις του ovislink σου(Ρίξε και ένα printscreen από τις ρυθμίσεις σου), δες αν γίνεται connect και κάποιος θα σε κατατοπίσει. Θα βρεθεί το πρόβλημα.
Μετά βάλε αντί για ask το Node Id σου, γι' αυτό έχει μπει στο prοfile των χρηστών. Περιγράφεις ένα πρόβλημα, βλέπουμε το wind id σου, ανατρέχουμε στο wind, βρίσκουμε τη θέση σου και βλέπουμε τι μπορεί να φταίει κλπ 
Πάντως το να μη γίνεσαι connect δε νομίζω ότι φταίει το ότι μπορεί να έχει πολλούς clients το AP στο οποίο πας να συνδεθείς. Άλλωστε ο warhawk σου έκοψε και subnet και φαίνεται πρόθυμος να βοηθήσει. Μάλλον πρέπει να ξαναεπικοινωνήσεις μαζί του.

----------


## harrylaos

> Μπορεί όντως να μοιράζεται κάποια dsl με κανά φιίλο του όπως προαναφέρθηκε.


Δεν νομιζω πως ο φιλος του μενει μια στο Ιλιον και μια στα Ανω Πατησσια/Γαλατσι. Δεν νομιζω πως θα επερνε κανεις grid αν ηθελε συνδεση μεταξυ 2 pc απο μεγαλη αποσταση. Αυτα ειδικα αποκλειονται 100%. Αλλωστε τι το εχουμε το ιντερνετ?

Φαινεται πως ξερει τι κανει. Αρα και με νοιαζει. Προσπαθει να συνδεθει καπου διοτι το λαπτοπ μου με το νετσταμπλερ θα τον ειχε πιασει αν εκανε το ap και τοτε ουσιαστικα θα τελιωνε η ιστορια του.Ομως δεν κανει το ap αλλα τον client! Επισης κουνησε την κεραια του που σημαινει οτι ειδε στην wind πως ο warhawk ειναι Διαγωνια πισω του και εκανε στροφη και μεταβολη του grid για να κοιταζει τον Γιαννη. Σιγουρα δεν ξερει παρα πολλα γιατι αν ηξερε δεν θα εβαζε το μισο grid πισω απο τον τοιχο του μπαλκονιου με το feedhorn να προεξεχει.Οποτε και οδηγουμαστε στο συμπερασμα οτι καποιος του ειπε για το ολο σκηνικο.

Ειχα "κακιστο" σημα με τον Warhawk πανω απο 15 ποτε δεν επιασα αλλα τωρα απο 3-7 και αν. Μια φωτο πριν ερθει να βαλει την κεραια του παραθετω απο κατω. Το grid μου κοιταζε προς Νικαια. Συνηθως οταν ηθελα να συνδεθω με καποιον πηγαινα στην node σελιδα και κοιταζα αν εχει dhcp, τι υπηρεσιες εχει, ποιες ip χρησιμοποιουνται κτλπ και επρατα αναλογα.

Μηπως ομως εγω κανω κατι λαθος?
Μηπως οι ρυθμισεις μου δεν ειναι σωστες?
Αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα.
Το μειζον θεμα ειναι να βρεθει ο κυριος Γειτονας και να μου πει αν εχει συνδεθει,που εχει συνδεθει, και να πεταξει καλωδιο απεναντι μιας και εχει το παραθυρο ανοικτο και δεν φαινεται να τον νοιαζει.

----------


## vegos

> ..


*Free WiFi for everyone!!!*  ::

----------


## JB172

Από ότι βλέπω από το scanάρισμά σου, μπορείς να συνδεθείς στον Damn # 7646
και στον Ataraxo #1401 (που παίζει και σε G  ::   ::  )
Εκανες προσπάθεια?

Γιατί δεν βλέπω τον WaRhawk στο scan?

Hint:
Προσπάθησε να συνδεθείς στον Damn #7646 (Κανάλι 4)
Είναι καλύτερα από το να προσπαθήσεις να συνδεθείς στον Ataraxo (Κανάλι 11) γιατί αν ο γειτονάς σου έχει συνδεθεί στον WaRhawk (κανάλι 11) σίγουρα θα σε επηρεάζει.

----------


## harrylaos

Αν εκανα λεει?
Εκανα αλλα αν δεις απο την σελιδα του αταραχου ειναι γεματος. 12 clients + ειμαι μακρυα. Ο Damn ειναι καλη περιπτωση (4 clients να θυμαμαι) αλλα και παλι καθε φορα που παω για κονεκτ μου κολλαει το ovislink.

----------


## harrylaos

Θα δω τι θα κανω μολις ξημερωσει.Μαλλον θα του στειλω του τυπου γραμμα να επικοινωνησει μαζι μου. Αυτα δεν γινονται καθε μερα. Αντε να δουμε.

----------


## JB172

Το Netgear που είναι πάνω-πάνω στο scan (κανάλι 11), δικό σου είναι?
Πάντως αυτό πρέπει να σε "σκίζει" λίγο στο θόρυβο.

----------


## harrylaos

Οχι. Το δικο μου δρομολογιτακι δεν ηταν ανοικτο εκεινη την στιγμη.
Μπορει να με "σκιζει" στον θορυβο αλλα απο Σεπτεμβριο θα εχει καθημερινους πονοκεφαλους Ghz αυτος που θα μου κανει θορυβο με τις default μπουρδες του δρομολογητη του. Και για αυτο φταινε οι εταιριες που τα δινουν ολα τα δρομολογητακια σε default "safe" settings. Εχω σιχαθει να κανω σκαν καθε μερα. Η υποθεση ξεφευγει.

----------


## JB172

Οκ. Ομως το netgear είναι στην ίδια συχνότητα με τον Warhawk !

----------


## harrylaos

Ερχεσαι για καφε μεχρι τα Ανω Πατησσια? Εξοδα Πληρωμενα.

Edit: Ετσι κι αλλιως δεν προβλεπω να συνδεθω συντομα.
Ας ερθεις να ριξεις μια ματια να μου πεις και εσυ τι πρεπει να κανω επιτελους.

----------


## JB172

> Αν εκανα λεει?
> Ο Damn ειναι καλη περιπτωση (4 clients να θυμαμαι) αλλα και παλι καθε φορα που παω για κονεκτ μου κολλαει το ovislink.


Εχεις κάνει firmware update το ovislink?

----------


## harrylaos

> hi
> i got this ovislink ap 5460 and i wonder if there are any firmware updates.
> I will be looking for your reply!
> thank you.




```
To: <[email protected]>
```

Απαντηση δεν ελαβα ποτε.
ΟΛΑ τα εχω κανει ο αμοιρος.

----------


## JB172

Στείλε μου με pm ένα e-mail σου να σου στείλω το τελευταίο firmware του Ovislink (E9 firmware)

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μπορεί όντως να μοιράζεται κάποια dsl με κανά φιίλο του όπως προαναφέρθηκε.
> 
> 
> Δεν νομιζω πως ο φιλος του μενει μια στο Ιλιον και μια στα Ανω Πατησσια/Γαλατσι. Δεν νομιζω πως θα επερνε κανεις grid αν ηθελε συνδεση μεταξυ 2 pc απο μεγαλη αποσταση. Αυτα ειδικα αποκλειονται 100%. Αλλωστε τι το εχουμε το ιντερνετ?
> 
> Φαινεται πως ξερει τι κανει. Αρα και με νοιαζει. Προσπαθει να συνδεθει καπου διοτι το λαπτοπ μου με το νετσταμπλερ θα τον ειχε πιασει αν εκανε το ap και τοτε ουσιαστικα θα τελιωνε η ιστορια του.Ομως δεν κανει το ap αλλα τον client! Επισης κουνησε την κεραια του που σημαινει οτι ειδε στην wind πως ο warhawk ειναι Διαγωνια πισω του και εκανε στροφη και μεταβολη του grid για να κοιταζει τον Γιαννη. Σιγουρα δεν ξερει παρα πολλα γιατι αν ηξερε δεν θα εβαζε το μισο grid πισω απο τον τοιχο του μπαλκονιου με το feedhorn να προεξεχει.Οποτε και οδηγουμαστε στο συμπερασμα οτι καποιος του ειπε για το ολο σκηνικο.
> 
> Ειχα "κακιστο" σημα με τον Warhawk πανω απο 15 ποτε δεν επιασα αλλα τωρα απο 3-7 και αν. Μια φωτο πριν ερθει να βαλει την κεραια του παραθετω απο κατω. Το grid μου κοιταζε προς Νικαια. Συνηθως οταν ηθελα να συνδεθω με καποιον πηγαινα στην node σελιδα και κοιταζα αν εχει dhcp, τι υπηρεσιες εχει, ποιες ip χρησιμοποιουνται κτλπ και επρατα αναλογα.
> 
> ...


Κάπου τα έχεις μπερδέψει λίγο.
ΤΗν πρώτη μέρα μπορεί (μιας και φαίνεται λίγο άσχετος όπως είπες) να κάρφωσε κάπου την grid, μετά να του φώναξε η μαμά του και να την έβαλε αλλού που δε φαίνεται από το σαλόνι.
Κάποια μέρα ίσως σκανάρει αν βρει λεφτά να αγοράσει wifi card.
Ρε συ Harrylae δεν ξέρεις αν εκπέμπει καν, τι λες και βασανίζεις και το μυαλό σου? Επίσης αν είναι συνδεδεμένος με κάποιον φίλο του μπορεί ο άλλος να είναι το AP και αυτός client, οπότε λογικό να μην τον πιάνεις στα scans. Εσύ για παράδειγμα, αν πέσεις πάνω σε κάποιο AP θα είσαι σε client mode και δε θα μπορεί κανείς να σε βρει στα scans του.
Τον Ataraxo όντως πρέπει να τον ξεχάσιες, too many clients.

Επίσης αφού κόπτεσαι τόσο πολύ να του μιλήσεις και είναι απέναντι σου γιατι δε του φωνάζεις μόλις τον δεις ή να πας στον όροφο που μένει να του χτυπήσεις το κουδούνι καλύτερα? 
Πάντως να ξέρεις το εξής:
1. Απαγορεύεται κανονικά να σου ρίξει καλώιο και να περάσιε απέναντι το δρόμο.
2. Αν αυτός είναι σε ένα AP μαζί με άλλους 4 και ας πούμε ότι την τάδε συγκεκριμένη στιγμή εχει ταχύτητα 1/5 (μοιρασμένη στα 5 ακριβώς) και εσύ έχεις μαζί του lan με ethernet καλώδιο, η ταχύτητα σου θα είναι 1/5:2 δηλαδή 1/10. Τρίχες δηλαδή.
Θεωρητικά όλα αυτά. 
Βασικά πιστεύω ότι έχεις απελπιστεί επειδή δεν έχεις συνδεθεί καιρό. Όμως αυτό είναι το μαγικό κομμάτι του Awmn! 
Η καλύτερη λύση είναι πιστεύω να ξεχάσεις τον τύπο απέναντι και να προσπαθήσεις να συνδεθείς σε όσο το δυνατό κοντινότερο AP με όσο το δυνατό καλύτερο σήμα και καθαρή οπτική, που να έχει όσο το δυνατό λιγότερους clients. 

Φιλικά πάντα

----------


## harrylaos

> ΤΗν πρώτη μέρα μπορεί (μιας και φαίνεται λίγο άσχετος όπως είπες) να κάρφωσε κάπου την grid, μετά να του φώναξε η μαμά του και να την έβαλε αλλού που δε φαίνεται από το σαλόνι.


Την ειχε 1 βδομαδα τουλαχιστον εκει.Και την εχει κολλημενη απο την αλλη μερια τωρα.Αντε να δω.




> Επίσης αφού κόπτεσαι τόσο πολύ να του μιλήσεις και είναι απέναντι σου γιατι δε του φωνάζεις μόλις τον δεις ή να πας στον όροφο που μένει να του χτυπήσεις το κουδούνι καλύτερα?


Κοιτουσα επιμονα το διαμερισμα του απο το μπαλκονι μου και κατεβασε τα πλαστικα ρολα.Αυριο θα κανω ενχειρημα με γραμμα.Επιστολη προς Κατοχο Grid.




> 1. Απαγορεύεται κανονικά να σου ρίξει καλώιο και να περάσιε απέναντι το δρόμο.


Μας χωριζει μονο ενας κηπος.Κανενας δρομος.10 μετρα αερα.

Υπογραφη: Harrys Al Bundy Πολυδωρας.

----------


## ALTAiR

Και τι θα πετύχεις? Θα μοιραστείτε την ήδη χαμηλή του ταχύτητα?

 ::  

Σίγουρα δε φταίει η grid του που δε σκανάρεις τον Warhawk.

 ::  

Από το μπαλκόνι προσπαθείς και εσύ? 

 ::  

 ::  Πήγαινε cinema και δες το Εμμονή!!!  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Θα πετυχω πολλα.
Τουλαχιστον εγω εχω καποια αξιοπρεπεια και εχω την κεραια στην ταρατσα.
Δεν κρυβομαι πισω απο τεντες οπως ο κυριος Γειτονας.Τελος παντων.
Βλεποντας και κανοντας.

----------


## harrylaos

Γενικοτερος σκοπος ειναι backbone Links μιας ομως και ειμαι περικυκλωμενος απο 2 6οροφες πολυκατοικιες και μια μελλοντικη 3η αν δεν βοηθησει ο γειτονας που ειναι 10 μετρα ψηλοτερα απο εμενα στην μια 6οροφη τοτε παει....Εχω ξεχασει λιγο το client mode και κοιταζω για μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες.

----------


## JB172

> Θα πετυχω πολλα.
> Τουλαχιστον εγω εχω καποια αξιοπρεπεια και εχω την κεραια στην ταρατσα.
> Δεν κρυβομαι πισω απο τεντες οπως ο κυριος Γειτονας.Τελος παντων.
> Βλεποντας και κανοντας.


Μην κρίνεις για να μην κριθείς. (Φιλικά πάντα  ::  )
Μπορεί ο γείτονάς σου να κάνει δοκιμές.
Μπορεί να μην έχει πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα του. Με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
Μπορεί να μην θέλει να δώσει "στόχο".
Μπορεί να θέλει να μείνει "μπαλκονάτος".
Μπορεί να σου κάνει πλάκα...  ::  
Μπορεί, μπορεί, μπορεί....
Δεν ξέρεις σίγουρα.

Εσύ κοίταξε τον δικό σου κόμβο και προχώρα όπως μπορείς.
Μην ανοίγεις μέτωπα.  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Θα περιμενω απαντηση του Γιαννη στο email που του εστειλα χθες να δουμε τι θα γινει. Μεχρι τοτε θα περιμενουμε. 

ΥΓ. Ευχομαι να του δειξει ο Θεος τον δρομο προς την wind.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

όπως σου είπαν και οι υπόλοιποι ασχολήσου με το δικό σου setup 
εγώ δηλαδή με την omni του απ πιάνω καμιά 40 ρια ssid τι πρέπει να κάνω να βάλω φωτια στη γειτονιά?  :: [/list]

----------


## harrylaos

Εγραψα και Εστειλα επιστολη στον Γειτονα.
Να Δουμε αν θα ανταποκριθει.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Εγραψα και Εστειλα επιστολη στον Γειτονα.
> Να Δουμε αν θα ανταποκριθει.


Ρε μανία με το γείτονα.
Ρε μπας και είναι κανά γκομενάκι και θες να το φας?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

> Ρε μπας και είναι κανά γκομενάκι και θες να το φας?



 ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Harrylaos κοιτάει το γκομενάκι  ::  
Unregistered γκομενάκι με κεραία πίσω από την τέντα  :: 


 ::

----------


## kinglyr

::   ::   ::  καλά είστε τρομεροί  ::   ::   ::  
Από που ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση και που κατέληξε...  ::   ::   ::  

@Χαρίλαος, γιατι δεν βάζεις κανα πυργάκι και σύ;

----------


## sotirisk

Με αυτό που κάνεις, θα προκαλέσεις έρεισμα στους γείτονες τόσο για τον γείτονά σου όσο και για σένα, το τι είναι αυτά στην ταράτσα / μπαλκόνι.

Μόνο κακό μπορείς να κάνεις.

Δεν απαγορεύει κανείς να κάνει αυτό που κάνει ο γείτονάς σου, δεν καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημά σου. Είναι γελοίο να λες ότι σου κλέβει το bandwidth. Στήστε κόμβο και μοιράστε το, έλεος!

Και ξέρεις, ωραίο το wind, αλλά δεν είναι πανάκεια, ούτε υποχρέωση, είναι στη διακριτική ευχέρεια του καθενός. 

Και το ότι είσαι γραμμένος και δεν λες το node-id σου για να "μην σου αδειάσουν το σπίτι", για μένα είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που κάνει ο γείτονάς σου. Από τα συμφραζόμενα μου πήρε 5 second να σε ταυτοποίησω:
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=11924

Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος βέβαια, και να χρειάζονται άλλα 5 second για εξακρίβωση αλλά δεν θα τα δαπανήσω.

----------


## harrylaos

Δεν κανω κακο.Εστειλα μια επιστολη η οποια ελεγε οτι αν ειναι η Grid ενα μεσο για να συνδεθει στο Ασυρματο Δικτυο τον προτρεπω να γραφτει στην wind για να εχουμε καλυτερη επικοινωνια.
Ειμαστε ομαδα οχι ξεφραγκο αμπελι.Πολυ ευχαριστως να τα βαλω ολα στο φουλ να το στρεψω πανω του και μετα να ψαχνεται ποιος τι που και γιατι δεν συνδεεται.




> Είναι γελοίο να λες ότι σου κλέβει το bandwidth.


Δεν το ειπα ποτε αυτο.
Ειπα πως δεν πιανω Warhawk τοσο καλα οσο πριν.Ακομα δεν εχω συνδεθει και δεν μου φαινεται πως με το να μην λεω το προβλημα και να καθομαι σαν προβατο θα μου φερει κατι. Κανω ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ και ακολουθω τους κανονες που μου ειπατε. Α. Διαβασε το plugme in. B. Καταχωρησε τις συντεταγμενες σου στην wind.
Εφοσον ακολουθησα τις οδηγιες και πηρα συμβουλες ακουγοντας και βλεποντας μελη του φορουμ δεν γινεται να καθομαι και να μην νιωθω υπευθυνος οταν γινονται τετοια πραγματα.

@kinglyr: Δεν βλεπω να συνδεομαι σαν client. Εχω καποιες επιλογες οπως τον fengi1 τον οποιο θα κανω προσπαθεια να τον πιασω στο σκαν μαλλον σημερα 
αλλα ειναι 4.5χιλιομετρα μακρυα και θα ειναι δυσκολο.Ετοιμαζομαι για backbone με 2 ifs σε p2 @ 350.

Δεν τα παραταω τοσο ευκολα.

----------


## harrylaos

Και οσον αφορα την wind πιστευω οτι πρεπει να προστατευεται και να μην ειναι ανοικτη για οποιον θελει να δει. Ειναι αναγκαια για να επικοινωνησουμε αλλα μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και κακοβουλα απο 3ους.

----------


## pkent79

Και πως ακριβώς πιστεύεις οτι επειδή έβαλε ο γείτονας την κεραία του χάλασε σε εσένα το σήμα; Ακόμα και να μη χάλαγε το σήμα σου, το 15 είναι χάλια για να κάνεις link, γιατί λοιπόν τέτοια εμμονή;

Όσο εσύ δεν βάζεις το Node ID σου στο προφίλ σου, είσαι ακόμα πιο τραγικός από αυτόν όταν έχεις τέτοιες απαιτήσεις.

----------


## JB172

@harrylaos

Πως είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι ο γείτονάς σου χρησιμοποιεί την grid για να συνδεθεί στο awmn? Δεν είναι μόνο για το ΑΜΔΑ η grid.
Μπορεί να ψάχνει και κανένα "ανοικτό" wireless router για inet.

----------


## harrylaos

Απλα δεν νομιζω να χαλαγε εξοπλισμο 120 ευρω για να εχει απλα δωρεαν ιντερνετ. Δεν νομιζω πως θα ηξερε καν τι ειναι η Grid αν δεν ειχε ερθει εδω.
Σε αυτο ακριβως το φορουμ.

Τελος παντων παω να κανω κανα σκαν μεσα στον ωραιο Ηλιο να δουμε τι θα πιασουμε σε 1 ωρα θα εχω αποτελεσματα.

----------


## JollyRoger

μια που δεν το έχει αναφέρει κανείς ως τώρα ας κάνω την καλή  :: 

οι grid πιάνουν παντού, οτι να 'ναι... που σημαίνει οτι το παράσιτο που πιάνεις με την τέλεια κεντραρισμένη grid σε σχέση με το τέλεια κεντραρισμένο πιάτο μπορεί να είναι πολλές φορές περισσότερο...

επίσης το παράσιτο που "φτιάχνει" η grid, φεύγει σε όλη την περιοχή, ενώ του πιάτου, μόνο εκεί που κοιτάει...

αποτέλεσματα: το πιάτο σε πίζει λίγο περισσότερο στο κεντράρισμα αλλα όταν το κεντράρεις και αποδίδει καλύτερα επειδή η διαφορά σημα-παράσιτο είναι καλύτερη... ΚΑΙ είσαι και "οικολόγος" ως προς το να μην δημιουργείς εσύ στον γείτονα, αυτό που πιστεύεις οτι σου δημιουργεί αυτός  :: 

γιατί βάζετε grids?  ::  το 'χω απορία...

----------


## harrylaos

Μπραβο πολυ σωστο.
Παρα πολυ σωστο.
Θα σου απαντησω αμεσως στην πολυ καλη ερωτηση σου.

Εγω βαζω Grid γιατι αισθητικα ειναι πιο ομορφο θεαμα.
Επισης εχω και πιατο αλλα στο κονταρι που το εβαλα, εκανε, οποτε φυσαγε περα δωθε.Εδω στα Συνορα Ανω Πατησσια με Γαλατσι-Λαμπρινη εχει πολυ δυνατο αερα και επειδη δεν θα ηθελα να προκαλεσω οποιαδηποτε ζημια ειτε στα RF τα οποια ειναι διπλα 1 μετρο ειτε στο ιδιο το πιατο απλως δεν το βαζω.
Η Grid αφηνει τον αερα να περναει απο μεσα και αρα με εξυπηρετει για τον σκοπο μου.

----------


## JB172

Αν στηρίξεις καλά τον ιστό (aka αντιρίδες) δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα και με 6 πιάτα να έχεις πάνω.  :: 

ΥΓ. Πάρε το pm που σου έστειλα. Εχει το url για το e10 firmware του Ovislink. (27/7/2007)

----------


## harrylaos

Εκανα scan αλλα τιποτα.Τηγανιτες Πατατες.
Maiden στο 9, Warhawk στο 10, 


Αποψε κατα τις 10 το βραδακι θα βαλω τα 2 Router σε AP mode.
Οποιος βρει τα awmn-11924-APA και awmn-11924-APB να μου το αναφερει.
Ειναι σε διαφορετικο καναλι, το ενα στο 1o και το δευτερο στο 8. Ειμαι ακριβως απεναντι απο Klarabel/Damn. Θα στρεψω και την Grid προς Μενιδι και ακριβως την ιδια ωρα την επομενη μερα θα την στρεψω προς Νικαια.Οποιος θελει να κανει σκαν για να με βρει, be my guest. Ειμαι διπλα απο το καμινι στο νταμαρι. Αμφιβαλω τα μαλλα ομως αν θα σε πιασει κανεις στο σκαν. Για να δουμε.

----------


## JollyRoger

αν εννοείς να σε πιάσει κάποιος κομβούχος στο AP του και να στο 'πει... χμμμ...

έχεις πολύ καλύτερες πιθανότητες να παίξεις λόττο  :: 

μόνο αν έχεις συνεννοηθεί απο πριν, αλλίως αδίκως θα παιδεύεσαι...

----------


## harrylaos

Γενικα μιλαω Κομβουχος, Πελατης, οποιος εχει ορεξη.
Δεν πιεζω κανεναν.

----------


## JollyRoger

δεν εννοώ οτι δεν θα έχει όρεξη...

απλά το AP για ποιό λόγο να κόψει κάποιος, που πιθανότατα ιδέα δεν έχει οτι υπάρχεις, όλους τους clients και να σκανάρει στα καλά καθούμενα?...
(ξέρεις να υποθέσω οτι για να σκανάρεις πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να διακόψεις το λινκ ε?)...


Το ποσοστό των κομβούχων καθώς και clients που μπορεί να σε διαβάζουν εδώ είναι πολύ μικρό... 

απο αυτή την άποψη... μόνο αν έχετε συνενοηθεί ίσως να προσπαθήσει με σκοπό να σε βοηθήσει...

αν και....
αν δεν τον πιάνεις εσύ, ομολογουμένως τι να προσπαθήσει να κάνει?  :: 
πες οτι το βάζεις τσίτα και σε πιάνει κάποιος... so?  ::  αν δεν τον πιάνεις εσυ?..

η μόνη πιθανότητα πες, να σε έπιανε κάποιος client που δεν τον βλέπεις επειδή δεν είναι σε AP mode... αλλά και τότε... και πάλι τι να κάνεις? 

Γενικά δε βλέπω κάποια πιθανή εξέλιξη στο να βάλεις εσυ σε AP, εκτός αν σκοπεύεις να σηκώσεις BB κόμβο και θες να φαίνεσαι... ωστε να σε δεί κόσμος και να προσπαθήσει κάποιος να βγάλει λινκ μαζί σου....

----------


## harrylaos

Πολυ Σωστος σε αυτα που λες. Δεν αντιλεγω.

Εστω οτι υπαρχει καποιος Ασυνδετος.
Εστω οτι υπαρχει καποιος Client εδω κοντα ο οποιος θελει να κανει κατι.
Αν και 15Αυγουστος δεν θα υπαρχουν πολλοι στην Αθηνα αλλα επειδη δεν υπαρχουν πολλοι στην Αθηνα αρα δεν υπαρχει και κινηση και υποθετω πως για 30 λεπτα μπορει να θυσιασει ενα πιατο για ενα σκαν.Εφοσων φυσικα υπαρχει ελευθερο.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Πολυ Σωστος σε αυτα που λες. Δεν αντιλεγω.
> 
> Εστω οτι υπαρχει καποιος Ασυνδετος.
> Εστω οτι υπαρχει καποιος Client εδω κοντα ο οποιος θελει να κανει κατι.
> Αν και 15Αυγουστος δεν θα υπαρχουν πολλοι στην Αθηνα αλλα επειδη δεν υπαρχουν πολλοι στην Αθηνα αρα δεν υπαρχει και κινηση και υποθετω πως για 30 λεπτα μπορει να θυσιασει ενα πιατο για ενα σκαν.Εφοσων φυσικα υπαρχει ελευθερο.


αυτό σου λέω ρε συ... έστω οτι είναι άλλος ένας σαν κι εσένα δηλαδή ασύνδετος... τι θα κάνεις? Θα συνδεθείτε μεταξύ σας? οκ.. παρακάτω?  :: ...

Τώρα ως προς κόμβους, δεν θα κάνει κανείς scan για client με πιάτο... δεν ξέρω αν θα έκανε κανείς scan γενικά, τα AP δεν κάνουν σκάν παρα μόνο για να βρούν ελεύθερο κανάλι! Scan κάνουν οι clients!  :: ... ΑΝ έκανε scan, θα το έκανε με την omni του AP του, οπότε και για οση ώρα έκανε scan, το AP του θα ήταν σαν να μην υπάρχει...

το σενάριο με πιάτο που λες, είναι για προσπάθεια για backbone... 

μια πιο εφικτή ιδέα μήπως δείς φως... 
δεν δοκιμάζεις εκείνο το πιατάκι που είπες οτι έχεις μήπως συνδεθείς? .. 

Η αν δεν υπάρχει κανένα φως... υπάρχει πάντα το option... ταρατσοπισι... 2-3 πιατάκια και bb!  ::   :: 

εκει πλέον χρειάζεται για να συνδεθεί το λινκ να κανουν scan και να κεντράρουν κι οι 2 μεριές  ::  ταρατσόπισα, πιάτα, routing, κλπ...  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Συμφωνω Απολυτα με αυτο που λες.
Δεν θα μπορουσα να συμφωνησω περισσοτερο.

Ρωτησα τον Κωστα (Space) και μου ειπε τι χρειαζομαι για να κανω backbone κομβο. Τα περισσοτερα υλικα τα εχω εκτος απο microtik + Flash Mem + 4χMpci αλλα εχω μεινει με μια "πελατιστικη" πικρα...

Και τωρα ερχομαστε στο γειτονα. Εγω μενω σε 3οροφη πολυκατοικια αυτος σε 6οροφη.Αμα ηταν γραμμενος στην wind θα συνεργαζομασταν για να κανουμε ενα backbone με 2 links στην ταρατσα του. Ελα ομως που δεν ειναι γραμμενος....

Εχω περιορισμενη θεα προς Δυτικα απο Κλαραμπελ/Νταμν μεχρι καματερο και μια μικρη θεα προς Νικαια. Δεν εχω πολλες επιλογες. + οτι τα 5.8ghz ειναι λιγο επικινδυνα κατι το οποιο δεν πρεπει να μαθευτει στην γειτονια γιατι αυτοματα κοβομαι.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Και τωρα ερχομαστε στο γειτονα. Εγω μενω σε 3οροφη πολυκατοικια αυτος σε 6οροφη.Αμα ηταν γραμμενος στην wind θα συνεργαζομασταν για να κανουμε ενα backbone με 2 links στην ταρατσα του. Ελα ομως που δεν ειναι γραμμενος....


τι έχεις πάθει με το γείτονα ρε συ?... Υπάρχουν ένα κάρο λόγοι που θα μπορούσαν να εξηγούν την κεραία που βλέπεις...
απο "να ψάχνεται" προκειμένου να συνδεθεί σα client στο awmn... μέχρι να προσπαθεί να κλέψει internet απο κανα ανοιχτο dsl router, μέχρι να έχει φτιάξει link με κάποιον εκεί κοντά για να παίζουνε κανα παιχνιδάκι, ή ακόμα και για να λαμβάνει κάποια ασύρματη κάμερα... 





> Εχω περιορισμενη θεα προς Δυτικα απο Κλαραμπελ/Νταμν μεχρι καματερο και μια μικρη θεα προς Νικαια. Δεν εχω πολλες επιλογες. + οτι τα 5.8ghz ειναι λιγο επικινδυνα κατι το οποιο δεν πρεπει να μαθευτει στην γειτονια γιατι αυτοματα κοβομαι.


???? τι εννοείς είναι λίγο επικίνδυνα? κι αν μαθευτεί so what?! και τι εννοείς αυτόματα κόβεσαι?...  ::

----------


## fengi1

Απο που κανεις scan . Απο το *μπαλκονι* με την Grid ?

Καμμια φωτο με την οπτικη σου δεν παιζει ? Δε μπορει μεσα στο κεντρο να μη βρισκεις ενα ΑΡ να συνδεθεις ? 

Δε δοκιμαζεις να ανεβεις ταρατσα με κανα πιατακι.

----------


## harrylaos

Εννοω οτι μενω μονος μου και οι γειτονες μου ειναι ενδοπαλαμισμενοι....
Τουλαχιστον καποιοι.

Δεν τους αρεσει να βλεπουν περιεργα πραγματα. 
Για το Grid τους εβγαλα φωτοτυπια την εφημεριδα της κυβερνησης μερικα αρθρα info για τα δικτυα, για οσους ρωτησαν, και τους ειπα οτι ο σκοπος του ειναι για τον αδελφο του ιντερνετ το ιντρανετ στο οποιο ολα ειναι ερασιτεχνικα....κατεβαζεις δωρεαν ταινιες ...και τα σχετικα ...αλλα οχι ιντερνετ, Οτι δεν διατρεχουν κινδυνο... και τα λοιπα και τα λοιπα...

Εφοσον εχω την εφημεριδα της κυβερνησης που να λεει οτι... ειμαστε οκ για τα 5ghz και οτι δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος υγειας....Καποιο manual απο "εκδοτη" στο πως να φτιαξω και με ποιες προδιαγραφες ενα δικτυο στα 5ghz....
και τα λοιπα και τα λοιπα.....

Ετσι παει εδω....
Πατησσια.....
Αν δεν εχεις εγγραφα πιστοποιησης και νομιμοτητας σε τρεχουν καθε λιγο στο αστυνομικο τμημα.

----------


## JollyRoger

απ'όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει κάποια ουσιαστική διαφορά μεταξύ 2,4 ή 5... όσο σε πήζουν δυνητικά για το ένα, σε πήζουν και για το άλλο!  ::  ...

παίζει ένα θρεντ που λέγεται "πρόβλημα με τους γείτονες, τι να κάνω?" το οποίο λογικά πρέπει να σε προμηθεύσει με όλα τα κατάλληλα εφόδια...

αφού τους έπεισες για τη grid, μάλλον τους ψήνεις και για κόμβο!  :: 

κάτσε να στο βρώ!  :: 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21037

(εδώ στις ερωτήσεις και sticky είναι!  :: )

----------


## pkent79

Η απορία μου είναι.... πως στο καλό θα καταλάβουν αν εκπέμπεις στα 2.4 ή στα 5GHz; Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να τους το πεις εσύ.

----------


## harrylaos

@fengi1: Εκανα σημερα σκαν προς Καματερο αλλα τιποτα....και οταν σου λεω τιποτα εννοω απολυτως τιποτα.Σημερα ηταν μια μερα οπου δεν επιασα πολλα ssid awmn

To Grid το εχω στην ταρατσα.
Ακολουθουν σχετικες φωτο με την οπτικη μονο προς Δυση και θα παραθεσω και τις αλλες 2-3 οπτικες οι οποιες δειχνουν 2-3 πολυκατοικιες....

----------


## fengi1

Για σημαδεψε καλυτερα.

Αυτο που διακρινεται δεξια απο το βελος εκκλησια ειναι ?

----------


## harrylaos

Δεν μπορω να διακρινω τοσο μακρυα...Ειναι ψιλοθωλη η εικονα... αυριο θα βαλω την ip camera που βγαζει μακρυνες φωτος με πολυ καλη αναλυση και θα σου πω. Μπορω να ανεβω και στο νταμαρι να βγαλω καλυτερη φωτο αλλα δυσκολο μου φαινεται να ανεβει εκει η ip camera. Θα δουμε.

Γενικα οπως ολοι ειδατε εχω "μον-α-δικο" προβλημα.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Γενικα οπως ολοι ειδατε εχω "μον-α-δικο" προβλημα.


μπαα... με λίγη τύχη και πολλή θέληση σηκώνεις κόμβο  :: 

Έχω δει κόμβους με χειρότερες οπτικες  ::

----------


## JS

> οι grid πιάνουν παντού, οτι να 'ναι... που σημαίνει οτι το παράσιτο που πιάνεις με την τέλεια κεντραρισμένη grid σε σχέση με το τέλεια κεντραρισμένο πιάτο μπορεί να είναι πολλές φορές περισσότερο...
> 
> επίσης το παράσιτο που "φτιάχνει" η grid, φεύγει σε όλη την περιοχή, ενώ του πιάτου, μόνο εκεί που κοιτάει...


Ποιος στα έμαθε αυτά ;
Μια καλή και ποιοτική grid έχει παρόμοιο διάγραμμα εκπομπής με ένα αντίστοιχο πιάτο. Εκτός κι αν μιλάς για την 17άρα stella.
Grid βάζουμε γιατί έχει πολύ μικρότερη αντίσταση στον αέρα.
Σημείωσε επίσης οτι το κακό feeder ή/και το κακό πιάτο μπορεί να κάνει το κεραιοσύστημά σου 10 φορές χειρότερο απο την μέτρια grid.

Ειδικά κάτι πιάτα που είχα δοκιμάσει κάποτε δεν φωτίζονταν καθόλου καλά απο το feeder με αποτέλεσμα ο πίσω αριστερά/δεξιά μου να πιάνει απευθείας απο το feeder  ::  

Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να βρω το συγκριτικό test που είχαν κάνει με διάφορες κεραίες + πιάτα για να δεις οτι οι διαφορές στην καλή κατηγορία δεν είναι τόσο τραγικές.

----------


## JollyRoger

καλά ντε.. εσύ όταν ακούς κάποιον να μιλάει για grid.. συνήθως αυτό παίζει?  ::  ... δεν έχω grid.. όσες φορές έχω δεί όμως clients να παιδεύονται να συνδεθούν με grid ή με πιάτο... έχω δει/νιώσει τη διαφορά!  ::

----------


## JS

Ναι, γιατί πάει συνήθως ο φτωχομπινές και αγοράζει με 10ε την 17άρα stella.
Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να γενικεύουμε !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Θελω να παραθεσω και τις φωτος απο τα μεσα που χρησιμοποιω.

----------


## JollyRoger

JS που 'σαι.?.. ελα πες μας για τη grid... περνάει έγκριση?  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Σε καποιο τοπικ, pdf δεν θυμαμαι ειπωθηκε πως η Equinox ειναι καλη.
Εχω Grid 24db @ 2.4ghz Die Cast απο aerial.net.
Τελικα ειναι η δεν ειναι καλη?

----------


## JS

::   ::   ::  

Μια χαρά είναι νομίζω η 24άρα equinox. Απο ότι θυμάμαι ο Δαμιανός τις χρησιμοποιούσε και είχαν καλά αποτελέσματα.
(ακόμα δεν βρήκα το συγκριτικό...)

@harrylaos
Το πιάτο θα σε βόλευε πάντως καλύτερα...τους λες οτι πιάνεις κανέναν Αμερικάνικο/Ισπανικό δορυφόρο και για αυτό κοιτάει χαμηλά και τελείσωσες  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

μπαααα  ::  το βάζεις ανάποδα κι αν προσέξει κανείς το μπράτσο που είναι απο πάνω γράψε μου!  ::   ::  ...

----------


## harrylaos

Εμ βλεπεις οι Γειτονες ειναι εξυπναkηδες.

Λενε πως ολα τα πιατα κοιτανε προς Αλιμο επειδη εκει ειναι ο Nova.
Οταν ομως δουν πολλα πιατα να κοιτανε σε διαφορετικες κατευθυνσεις....
Ασε που το Gibertini μου λυγισε το κονταρι και διαλυσε 1 δαγκανα απο τις 3 απο τον αερα... Φαντασου λοιπον 2 Giber...πρεπει να βρω 4ποδο ιστο...μπλα μπλα μπλα, φασαρια, εκνευρισμος χωρις λογο, ειμαι αθωος, ειμαι νομιμος, οχι δεν θελουμε πιατα και ακτινοβολιες, η αστυνομια θα πει ειναι νομιμος...και μετα εγω θα λεω την ατακα...










Σας αγαπάω όλους, και γω τα ίδια θα έκανα!!! Μην έχετε τύψεις! Σας καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα...
copyright tenebre

----------


## mojiro

> Μια χαρά είναι νομίζω η 24άρα equinox. Απο ότι θυμάμαι ο Δαμιανός τις χρησιμοποιούσε και είχαν καλά αποτελέσματα.
> (ακόμα δεν βρήκα το συγκριτικό...)
> 
> @harrylaos
> Το πιάτο θα σε βόλευε πάντως καλύτερα...τους λες οτι πιάνεις κανέναν Αμερικάνικο/Ισπανικό δορυφόρο και για αυτό κοιτάει χαμηλά και τελείσωσες



http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27754
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15019
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=73029#73029
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1288

----------


## JS

> Εμ βλεπεις οι Γειτονες ειναι εξυπναkηδες.


Πες οτι σημαδεύεις hispasat, eutelsat, ...  ::   ::   ::  

@mojiro
THX !!!

----------


## ALTAiR

Συνδέσου στον Damn που έχεις καλό σήμα μαζί του και άσε το Μενίδι κλπ
Επίσης άσε ήσυχο τον απέναντι, υπάρχουνε και πολλά μικρά δικτυάκια μεταξύ φίλων, εταιρειών κλπ που δεν ανήκουνε στο awmn. 
Όταν κάποια στιγμή τον γνωρίσεις, τον ρωτάς και τον συμβουλεύεις κατάλληλα.
Όσο για οπτική!!!
Ήμουνα συνδεδεμένος κάποιους μήνες στον Panoramix χωρίς να τον βλέπω οπτικά (άρα και χωρίς καθαρή fresnel zone) με 4μετρο ιστό με σήμα -84 στην καλύτερη, αλλά παρόλα αυτά το δίκτυο έπαιζε μια χαρά. Ανάμεσα από μία 3 ορόφους πιο ψηλή πολυκατοικία και ένα σπίτι 2 ορόφους πιο ψηλό από το δικό μου έβρισκε και πέρναγε το σήμα.
Εσύ απ' ότι βλέπω και αρκετή θέα έχεις από τη μία ειδικά πλευρά και καθαρά πιάνεις τον Damn στο scan σου.

Συνδέσου... εκεί που έχεις το καλύτερο σήμα, αλλά συνδέσου!

----------


## harrylaos

Επιστρεφουμε κυριες και κυριοι...

Νταμν γιοκ...

----------


## harrylaos

Βεβαια μπορει να εχει παει Διακοπες ο ανθρωπος και να εχει κλεισει για λογους ασφαλειας τα συστηματα αλλα μπορει και να μην τον πιανω πλεον μιας και παρακατω απο αυτην την πολυκατοικια που χτιζεται χτιζεται αλλη μια κοντα στην Ηρακλειου...

----------


## ALTAiR

> Βεβαια μπορει να εχει παει Διακοπες ο ανθρωπος και να εχει κλεισει για λογους ασφαλειας τα συστηματα αλλα μπορει και να μην τον πιανω πλεον μιας και παρακατω απο αυτην την πολυκατοικια που χτιζεται χτιζεται αλλη μια κοντα στην Ηρακλειου...


 Κανείς δεν κλείνει τον(τους) router(s) του, έχουμε έκπτωση από τη ΔΕΗ!  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Μεγαλυτερη γκαντεμια δεν εχω ξαναζησει.

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι χαλασμενο το ovislink?( Λεω μπας και εχει ακουστει τιποτα για χαλασμενα ovislink.)

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μεγαλυτερη γκαντεμια δεν εχω ξαναζησει.
> 
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι χαλασμενο το ovislink?( Λεω μπας και εχει ακουστει τιποτα για χαλασμενα ovislink.)


Πως σου ήρθε αυτό? Μια χαρά δε σκανάρει?

----------


## harrylaos

Δεν σκαναρει πολλα ssid awmn ομως...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Δεν σκαναρει πολλα ssid awmn ομως...


Σκανάρει του Damn. Του μίλησες?
Μήπως δε θες να συνδεθείς και απλά ψάχνεις διάλογο?  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Καμια σχεση.

Οπως ειπα πριν στο χθεσινο αλλα και στο σημερινο σκαν δεν επιασα Damn.

ΥΓ. Ο Γειτονας πρεπει να εφυγε Διακοπες γιατι δεν βλεπω Grid.
Θα ξαναπροσπαθησω λοιπον για Warhawk αλλα και για Damn.

----------


## harrylaos

Κλεισιμο. Θα ριξω μπουρλοτο.  ::   ::

----------


## badge

Το θεωρώ μια πολύ σοφή απόφαση, με δεδομένο αυτό...

----------


## fon_hussan

θεωρώ πως ζητήθηκε κλείδωμα από τον χρήστη χαρίλαος....

Κλείδώνεται το θέμα..

----------

